
Selenium with Headless Chrome on Travis CI - amihaiemil
http://www.amihaiemil.com/2017/07/14/selenium-headless-chrome-travis.html
======
based2
Headless Java notes from yesterday:

[https://www.blazemeter.com/blog/headless-execution-
selenium-...](https://www.blazemeter.com/blog/headless-execution-selenium-
tests-jenkins)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/494442/fake-x11-display](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/494442/fake-x11-display)

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/javase/headless-1...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/javase/headless-136834.html)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32862344/what-is-the-
dif...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32862344/what-is-the-difference-
between-openjdk-7-jre-headless-and-openjdk-7-jrejdk)

[https://github.com/nimmis/docker-
java/tree/master/openjdk-8-...](https://github.com/nimmis/docker-
java/tree/master/openjdk-8-jre-headless)

------
logn
In some contexts it might be easier to use my project
[https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver](https://github.com/machinepublishers/jbrowserdriver)
which requires Java/JavaFX (no external browser bin). Chrome Headless is a
godsend though.

~~~
amihaiemil
Interesting project :D

------
payne92
For my project, I just drove headless chrome w/ the debug API (remote
debugging protocol) directly from Python--it was very straightforward.

Headless chrome makes much of these existing frameworks redundant, IMHO.
Unless you have a suite of existing test cases in some framework, I'd consider
just driving Chrome directly and skipping the overhead and external
dependencies.

~~~
nathancahill
Isn't the goal of Selenium/WebDriver to allow for some level of
standardization in interacting with different headless browsers?

If you're only interested in ever testing in Chrome, great. But headless
Firefox is in the release pipeline (I think it's being tested in Nightly?).

------
casimiro
It workds pretty well, except for the download functionality.

